# The best Guitarist Poll



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Starting a The best Guitarist Poll series, seeing as someone has said I am it, which I'm not simply as I'm not very good just an organised noodler. My son is much better than me and can play most tunes and has performed in many bands and plays a mean Zoot Allures- I'd give a body part to play like that.

Lets start with the British scene.
for me Eric is the best allrounder- loved his work on Pros and Cons and would like to know John Myalls pick for the best as he brought Eric, Peter and Mick to us.......

For me finger style players are my thing so Mick is pretty high on my ratings.

But Peter is my pick of British blues players for his feel and song writing(pre let say 1980) his is still around but not like he was.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I say Vernon Reid! He is a wild virtuoso with soul


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2018)

A poll with no poll? 

Incredible proficiency, an original voice, at the front of a genre's development, longevity, creativity, influential... Robert Fripp.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^^Lets save him for a follow up US list


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

dogen said:


> A poll with no poll?
> 
> Incredible proficiency, an original voice, at the front of a genre's development, longevity, creativity, influential... Robert Fripp.


Yep Frippy, got many of his records. Lets get a list first then will do a poll


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

British guitarists? My favorites are probably Allan Holdsworth and Peter Green. 

1. Allan Holdsworth
2. Peter Green
3. Nick Drake
4. John Mclaughlin

Vini Reilly (Durutti Column)
Richard Dawson (the most recent in the list)
Davy Graham
Jimmy Page
Keith Richards
Robert Fripp
Jeff Beck
Fred Frith (especially for his work with Massacre)
Ollie Halsall
Bill Nelson
Ray Russell
Albert Lee
David Gilmour
Richard Thompson


Probably there are many that I'm forgetting and there are many others that could be mentioned Bert Jansch and John Renbourn, Adrian Legg, Derek Bailey, Andy Summer, Johnny Marr...

I'm not sure if irish guitarists should be considered.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

...doh...British


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I didn't find any other guitarist polls than this thread by quick googling - and since even this isn't a poll, there doesn't seem to be any guitarist polls on this forum to have as your favorite.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2018)

I think this is the pre-poll selection thread; but I am easily confused...


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

Former Free guitarist, the late Paul Kossoff.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Nominate Mark Knopfler. Jump around in this concert and you will see a lot of great guitar solos:


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Starting a The best Guitarist Poll series, seeing as someone has said I am it, which I'm not simply as I'm not very good just an organised noodle.


What I actually_ said_ was "Throwing this out to Eddie who immediately becomes the forum's second best guitarist the minute _that I log on_"...

What I actually _meant_ was that as soon as_ I logged on_ I became the forum's best guitarist and you were relegated down to a very distant second place... I took a shot at you after you shot at me by posting like 25 videos about cowboys... What a prat... :lol:

I took the trouble to create four polls (Groups A, B, C, and D) to determine who are the top five best British guitarists with the judging criteria being craftsmanship combined with artistry...

Hope you enjoy them... and yes I do have my wife's permission to be here... She finds that I talk less when I post more and even though she loves me more than life itself she readily admits that I can be really quite tiresome and a bit of a trial to live with sometimes... which is a sentiment that is shared here... oddly enough.... prats..


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Brian May, Mark Knopfler, Steve Hackett, David Gilmour, Gary Moore.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2018)

A bluesy guitarist who created a whole new genre of rock: Tony Iommi.


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

norman bates said:


> British guitarists? My favorites are probably Allan Holdsworth and Peter Green.
> 
> 1. Allan Holdsworth
> 2. Peter Green
> ...


You know your guitarists, mate - I nearly wept with happiness over discovering a kindred spirit - someone who actually knows who Bill Nelson and Albert Lee are! - :tiphat:


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Only British?

Robert Fripp
David Gilmour
Steve Howe
John McLaughlin
Jimmy Page


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

Dim7 said:


> I didn't find any other guitarist polls than this thread by quick googling - and since even this isn't a poll, there doesn't seem to be any guitarist polls on this forum to have as your favorite.





dogen said:


> I think this is the pre-poll selection thread; but I am easily confused...


Eddie and I are mates and I didn't think that he would mind if I took his original idea and expanded upon it.

While I may have created the polls - Eddie was the inspiration behind them - although he didn't actually do any of the work... prat...

Best British Guitarists Poll - Quarterfinals - Group A

Best British Guitarists Poll - Quarterfinals - Group B

Best British Guitarists Poll - Quarterfinals - Group C

Best British Guitarists Poll - Quarterfinals - Group D

The idea is to have a quarterfinal, semi-final, conference final, and finally a final final for the top five British guitarists.

Then if warranted we could do the same for American guitarists although the two best "American" guitarists are actually Canadians - Neil Young and Robbie Robertson.

I may have the category read: Best American/Canadian/International Brigade Guitarists so that no one like Rory Gallagher, Angus Young, Rick Brewster, or Lobby Loyde will be overlooked.

We could have them square off against one another for a definitive ranking of the best guitarists overall.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> You know your guitarists, mate - I nearly wept with happiness over discovering a kindred spirit - someone who actually knows who Bill Nelson and Albert Lee are! - :tiphat:


Bill Nelson (no Idea but was Be-Bop Deluxe) but slap yourself Cowboy if you don't know Albert Lee)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albert_Lee


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Did Eric Clapton get nominated yet. If not, add him to the list.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Did Eric Clapton get nominated yet. If not, add him to the list.


we will make him play left handed to even the comp up


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> we will make him play left handed to even the comp up


What about Jimi Hendrix. Make him play right handed? but if Jimi plays right handed then he would have to have a left-handed guitar.


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Bill Nelson (no Idea but was Be-Bop Deluxe) but slap yourself Cowboy if you don't know Albert Lee)
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albert_Lee


You really have a knack lately for completely misreading my posts, Eddie.

Read the post again...except slower this time.

I was genuinely excited to encounter and make the acquaintance of Norman Bates (with whom I was previously unaware as our paths haven't crossed) precisely because just like me and unlike most anyone else within the forum he actually knew who both Bill Nelson and Albert Lee was along with having a shared appreciation of our favourite guitarists.

One of my guitars is a modified Telecaster with a B bender just like the one Albert Lee plays in this video - (I prefer the Hip Shot as the B Bender that he's using is a complete nightmare to keep in tune) -






And this is who Bill Nelson of Be Bop Deluxe is - (in 1975 when "Futurama" was released I practiced every note played on that LP until my fingers literally bled until I had mastered every note of every track and that's when I knew that I was a guitar player). He's playing a Gibson ES-345 and he just blasts off at the 7:40 mark of the video...






And I'll cut you some slack this time because we're both from Oz and of course we're mates but the next time you try to school me on guitarists I'll play whack-a-mole with your head whenever you pop it out of those sewers you inhabit -


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Did Eric Clapton get nominated yet. If not, add him to the list.


Vote here for Eric Clapton (Group B), Fritz, but take a look at the other three groups and vote during the "Best British Guitarists Quarterfinals" - Pick five from each group -

Best British Guitarists Poll - Quarterfinals - Group B

Best British Guitarists Poll - Quarterfinals - Group A

Best British Guitarists Poll - Quarterfinals - Group C

Best British Guitarists Poll - Quarterfinals - Group D


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh, and another thing, the best Guitarist on TC I believe is Dr Johnson


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Oh, and another thing, the best Guitarist on TC I believe is Dr Johnson


Could be... don't know... never heard him play - he's never heard me play...has excellent taste in guitars and guitarists... likes the dobro... likes Les Paul... doesn't click the "like" button on anything that I've ever posted as far as I know... hasn't returned the Cowboy fan club membership form... that's the extent of my knowledge of Dr. Johnson...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> Could be... don't know... never heard him play - he's never heard me play...has excellent taste in guitars and guitarists... likes the dobro... likes Les Paul... doesn't click the "like" button on anything that I've ever posted as far as I know... hasn't returned the Cowboy fan club membership form... that's the extent of my knowledge of Dr. Johnson...


How about you post some of your stuff, as I have and the Good Doctor have? (you can find Dr Johnsons guitar playing with his band on TC, if you look for it)


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> How about you post some of your stuff, as I have and the Good Doctor have? (you can find Dr Johnsons guitar playing with his band on TC, if you look for it)


I wish I could, mate, I wish I could but the truth if that I haven't been able to play worth a damn in over ten years. - At age 62 all I have left are memories of being a guitar player. The entire left hand and the thumb and first finger of the second have been ravaged by osteoarthritis and after knuckle arthroplasty in two of the fingers on the left hand all I have left are dreams that started in 1964 and ended fifty years later. Not exactly one of my more entertaining stories... but one that needed to be told nonetheless... but while I'm not the guitar player that won the wife I am still the husband who has won her heart and that is all that really matters -


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> I wish I could, mate, I wish I could but the truth if that I haven't been able to play worth a damn in over ten years. - At age 62 all I have left are memories of being a guitar player. The entire left hand and the thumb and first finger of the second have been ravaged by osteoarthritis and after knuckle arthroplasty in two of the fingers on the left hand all I have left are dreams that started in 1964 and ended fifty years later. Not exactly one of my more entertaining stories... but one that needed to be told nonetheless... but while I'm not the guitar player that won the wife I am still the man who has won her heart and so all is -


No good, I'm 55 but lucky I guess...............


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> No good, I'm 55 but lucky I guess...............


Indeed, mate, indeed... They told me in advance that I would never play again after the surgery but I have to admit that the pain was blinding, just blinding in its intensity and while I do miss being able to do what I was once able to do so effortlessly I have to be honest in confessing that the pain was far too high a price to pay for whatever playing the guitar may have brought me (except for the wife, of course!).

That last bit was just embellishment for the sake of a laugh. We actually met while attending Cambridge early in 1975 - two homesick Aussies who found each other as strangers in a strange land - and who have been together ever since. Last year was our 40th wedding anniversary and while I find her to be more lovely, delightful, and enchanting as each and every day passes she finds me to be rather tiresome on occasion and feels that I can be a bit of a trial to live with - thankfully I'm quite wealthy and that smooths a great many of the difficulties out of our relationship - :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Got any spare Guitars, me and the good Doctor both have GAS (guitar acquisition syndrome). Although my sons have relieved me of some of my burden along the way.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2018)

For the benefit of the court if it may please your lordship, I know of Albert Lee. May have listened to him in the past. As to Bill Nelson, I saw him at the Manchester Apollo. I still have his Red Noise Album, Sound-on-Sound and it remains one of my favourite albums. It's a shame it was such a short-lived project.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh good grief! Everybody knows that Rory Gallagher was the best guitarist who ever lived.

The fact that I'm a Rory fan had no influence my decision.


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

Metairie Road said:


> Oh good grief! Everybody knows that Rory Gallagher was the best guitarist who ever lived.
> 
> The fact that I'm a Rory fan had no influence my decision.


After watching this video you would have a difficult time finding anyone who would disagree with you. He's in my top 10 - fierce slide work at the 30:00 minute mark but the entire video from start to finish makes a great case for why his versatility alone qualifies him for top 5 best status...


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

dogen said:


> For the benefit of the court if it may please your lordship, I know of Albert Lee. May have listened to him in the past. As to Bill Nelson, I saw him at the Manchester Apollo. I still have his Red Noise Album, Sound-on-Sound and it remains one of my favourite albums. It's a shame it was such a short-lived project.


I would never think for a moment that there aren't those on the forum who are aware of both and many others besides but they do seem to be frequently forgotten and often overlooked. I've posted multiple videos of each on "Current Listening" and they never received a "like" as a response and so I worked on the assumption that they're not of primary significance to most here.

There never was a guitar hero who was more reluctant to be a guitar hero than Bill Nelson - and when Bill Nelson's Red Noise was released in 1979 after the 1978 release of "Drastic Plastic" I knew then that he wanted to do everything possible with the guitar except play it as if it was an actual guitar.

The fault definitely lies with me - I wanted him to either stand still or stay in the past as a musician and he wanted to continually move forward as the journey became more interesting than the destination.

If someone wants to hear the difference between who Bill Nelson was in Be Bop Deluxe versus who he was in Red Noise you can listen here for yourself...


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

dogen said:


> For the benefit of the court if it may please your lordship, I know of Albert Lee. May have listened to him in the past. As to Bill Nelson, I saw him at the Manchester Apollo. I still have his Red Noise Album, Sound-on-Sound and it remains one of my favourite albums. It's a shame it was such a short-lived project.


Just carrying the conversation one step further with this video interview in which Bill Nelson discusses the transition from Be Bop Deluxe to Red Noise - begins at the 23:00 minute mark -


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2018)

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> Just carrying the conversation one step further with this video interview in which Bill Nelson discusses the transition from Be Bop Deluxe to Red Noise - begins at the 23:00 minute mark -


Thanks for that. He comes across as a really decent guy.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2018)

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> I would never think for a moment that there aren't those on the forum who are aware of both and many others besides but they do seem to be frequently forgotten and often overlooked. I've posted multiple videos of each on "Current Listening" and they never received a "like" as a response and so I worked on the assumption that they're not of primary significance to most here.
> 
> There never was a guitar hero who was more reluctant to be a guitar hero than Bill Nelson - and when Bill Nelson's Red Noise was released in 1979 after the 1978 release of "Drastic Plastic" I knew then that he wanted to do everything possible with the guitar except play it as if it was an actual guitar.
> 
> ...


Red Noise video "not available."
(Not that I personally need it)


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

dogen said:


> Red Noise video "not available."
> (Not that I personally need it)


Thanks for the heads up on the video - I deleted it and replaced it with a Red Noise clip from John Peel which appeared on 17-2-1979.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

There are too many bloody great guitarists in Britain. Some others are Martin Simpson, Martin Taylor, Martin Carthy, Guthrie Govan, the late John Martyn, and I think Ian Anderson is pretty good too. And the classical legends John Williams and Julian Bream.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

And Bert Jansch and John Renbourn. Jansch's "Jack Orion" and the "Bert and John" album are the peak of the "Folk Baroque" style in my opinion. Mesmerising, interlocking playing from both guitarists. Jansch's vocals are great as well, I always rated him very highly as a singer. Both were recorded live at different flats in North London.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

starthrower said:


> There are too many bloody great guitarists in Britain. Some others are Martin Simpson, Martin Taylor, Martin Carthy, Guthrie Govan, the late John Martyn, and I think Ian Anderson is pretty good too. And the classical legends John Williams and Julian Bream.


John Williams is an Aussie, just thought I'd point that out.

Don't forget the original Nice Guitarist Davy O'List


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Can't help posting this awesome, but obscure guitarist (he is a big Johnny Winter fan):


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------

